# Php.ini and Wordpress Theme - Blank screen of death



## MauroEldritch (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there. Been some time since I've last posted some trouble.

Today, I tried to access a site located at my FreeBSD host (Apache22, PHP 5.4.19), I have three Wordpress sites, two of them working just fine as usual, but one was returning "a blank screen of death". Wordpress provided a lot of support, but, changing the theme itself, made it work.

Now I try - with another theme set - to set again the former theme, and I receive the following output:


```
The theme wasn't activated by following reasons:

    Next functions are disabled by server configurations, but needed for correct theme working: iconv_substr.
    To enable these functions remove them from disable_functions parameter of [PHP] section in php.ini.

Your theme was switched back to retro-mac-os.
```

I've double/triple checked php.ini, without finding anything listed on disable_functions.
Then, again, just to be sure, I issued:

`php -i grep | 'Configuration File'`

just to confirm I'm browsing the correct file. Cannot override this problem, so I'm asking for some help.

PS: I've compiled /usr/ports/lang/php5, with Apache plugin. Nothing else, it's a fresh install, also tried updating Wordpress to last release, but nothing came up.

Thanks in advance.

Edit 1: Don't know if related but, deinstalled PHP and installed php55, same effect, but this time no Wordpress installation works, not even the two installations named before.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 20, 2013)

I have not used PHP in years, but since you say it is a fresh install of PHP5 and nothing else, I would guess you may need to install converters/php5-iconv, judging from the error.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 20, 2013)

*Thanks!*

It solved the issue! You know, I've searched *a lot* on Google, Wordpress and some PHP forums without result, but I didn't know where to point exactly :r

Thank you! And thanks for taking the time to answer.

Have a nice day!


----------

